# Kate Upton



## willis (7 Sep. 2013)

Kate Upton wurde vorgestern zum 

Model of the Year :WOW:

gekührt.

Zurecht. Diese ganze anderen HungerhakenModels, ich wei0 nicht...


Grüße

PS gugst Du zB hier und hier


----------



## Suicide King (7 Sep. 2013)

Das freut mich aber, dass es wohl noch genug Menschen gibt die keine Skelette mögen.


----------



## Krone1 (7 Sep. 2013)

Ich mag auch grifige Frauen,


Suicide King schrieb:


> Das freut mich aber, dass es wohl noch genug Menschen gibt die keine Skelette mögen.


----------



## axel84 (8 Sep. 2013)

daumen hoch


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Sep. 2013)

Sie ist tatsächlich eine Wohltat für die Augen! Diese austauschbaren "Top"-Models sind doch zum Großteil 08/15 und haben kaum Wiedererkennungswert!


----------



## wstar (8 Sep. 2013)

Zurecht. Glückwunsch!


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

She has a very good shape


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

She's a little thick for me, but I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers...


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Eine sehr schöne Frau


----------

